# Il cestino di gnome ubriaco :)

## Onip

Ho da tempo un insignificante problemino con l'applet del cestino del mio gnomo, è alcoolizzato...

L'ho notato dal fatto che quando, col mouse, ci vado sopra mi segnala sempre un numero di oggetti contenuti pari a 2 volte quelli che contiente: insomma, ci vede doppio   :Shocked:  !

Qualcun'altro ha lo stesso problema? Magari possiamo portare i cestini insieme a qualche riunione degli AA   :Smile: 

Saluti

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

versione di gnome?

----------

## Onip

l'ultima stabile, 2.16.x ( a seconda del pacchetto...)

EDIT:

Ho trovato questo (chissà come mi era sfuggito, ci avevo già cercato...). Purtroppo non porta buone notizie, infatti lì dice che hanno risolto il problema con la 2.16.1, ma qui su gentoo siamo alla .2 e ho quel problema.

A questo punto:

ce l'ho solo io?

dipende da gentoo? (applicano 1 patch nell'ebuild)

dipende da gnome? In questo caso avrebbe senso mandargli un bug report, considerando che la "loro" stabile è la 2.18?

Me ne vado a scavere meglio nel bugzilla di gentoo, magari mi è sfuggito un post anche lì...

----------

## riverdragon

Io invece ho scoperto ora che l'applet del cestino sul pannello (di solito uso solo quella sul desktop) mi dice sempre "cestino vuoto" anche quando c'è qualcosa dentro.

----------

## mouser

Personalmente sia il cestino sul desktop che l'applet su gnome-panel mi funzionano a dovere senza alcun problema.

Versione di gnome: 2.18.1  :Cool: 

Vi assicuro che è stabilissima  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

ecco, appunto...  :Sad: 

Vorrà dire che aspetterò che venga messa almeno in ~.

Rimane interessante sapere se è un problema solamente mio oppure no, anhce se propendo per la seconda. L'applet non è attiva di default e, quindi, secondo me siamo in pochi ad usarla.

----------

## skypjack

Ahahah... Non lo avevo mai notato ma anche a me da lo stesso problema...

Buffo, ma ci giuro che se non mi suggerivi l'idea non l'avrei mai e poi mai vista una cosa del genere!!

Dai, però, in fondo che noia da? La divisione per due è semplice...  :Laughing: 

----------

## mcbonaman

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ecco, appunto... 
> 
> Vorrà dire che aspetterò che venga messa almeno in ~.
> 
> Rimane interessante sapere se è un problema solamente mio oppure no, anhce se propendo per la seconda. L'applet non è attiva di default e, quindi, secondo me siamo in pochi ad usarla.

 

E' da tanto che anche a me il cestino fa quello scherzetto. Mi succedeva con gnome 2.16 e anche adesso con gnome 2.18 mi succede la stessa cosa.

----------

## mrfree

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Versione di gnome: 2.18.1 
> 
> Vi assicuro che è stabilissima  

 

Arrrggg ./forcekeymask-mrfree -fm =gnome-base/gnome-2.6.18... no, no, ce la posso fare... DEVO resistere... mouser, diavolo tentatore!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> =gnome-base/gnome-2.6.18

 Ehi, non è il kernel  :Laughing: 

----------

## unz

Saluti da una 2.18.1 stabilissima  :Very Happy: 

ps: anche berylizzata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *unz wrote:*   

> Saluti da una 2.18.1 stabilissima 
> 
> ps: anche berylizzata 

 

la mia usa compcomm  :Wink:  oltre a tantissime cose beta (baselayout-2 per tutti).

ciao

----------

## mrfree

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ehi, non è il kernel 

 Oops!   :Laughing: 

----------

## mcbonaman

Qualcuno ha trovato una soluzione?

EDIT: ho aggiornato gnome-applets alla versione 2.18.0-r2 e adesso sembra funzionare.Last edited by mcbonaman on Sun Jul 01, 2007 10:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

 *mcbonaman wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha trovato una soluzione?

 

no, non uso quella applet. ma anche a me fa lo stesso effetto.

luigi

----------

